# To adotpt?



## davidjseo (Dec 26, 2015)

I am curious where I could adopt a German Shepard Puppy anyone have any tips?

Thank you


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This link lists most German Shepherd rescues in the United States -- there's often a waiting list for puppies (and northern rescues may never see them). However, if you adopt in the South, sometimes rescues down there get whole litters surrendered in April-May (the peak of puppy season):
http://www.agsra.com/listings.html7

Otherwise, find a good breeder. Those are the only two ethical options for acquiring a GSD, in my opinion. You either support the breeders who are doing things properly (and pay what that costs--$1500 and up), or you do what it takes to find a suitable dog through a rescue. There's honestly no middle ground -- the middle ground consists of the kind of BYBs and puppy-millers described by the OP.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2015)

Here are some rescues in Southern California

Westside GSR Westside German Shepherd Rescue
Orange County GSR Home - German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County
Southern California GSR www/socalrescue.org
Coastal GSR Coastal German Shepherd Rescue, Adopt puppies in Orange County and All of Southern California

If you look at their websites and FB pages, most of them have puppies regularly. For most rescues you need to get in your application and get approved so you will have priority since the puppies can go fast.


----------

